# Differences between Sexual 6 and Sexual 4



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

they can look alike, so I thought I'd do a little compare/contrast

*similarities*
- intense, emotional and 
- strong concerns with desirability (though for Sexual 4 the scope is a little more narrow)
- exude a rebellious, "fuck you" energy
- dislike for rules and authority
- prone to fixation of vengeance 
- alternating feelings of confidence and inferiority

*differences*
- Sexual 4's displays of superiority are more convincing 
- 6s are defensive in response to perceived elitism "you think you're better than me?!", Sexual 4s generally see themselves as aristocratic and view such people as peers "finally! all those plebeians....."
- Sexual 4's anger is more 1-like. colder, more reaction formation, an heir of superiority. explosive anger is more the norm for Sexual 6. Sexual 4s are more likely to blow up in the romantic sphere, but otherwise, it's reserved for more extreme cases. 
- very generally, Sexual 4 is more feminine and cat-like and Sexual 6 is more masculine impulsive
- 4s and 6s are both reactive, but Sexual 6 is more defensive while Sexual 4 is more reactive/"how DARE you!!! :angry: "


----------



## Awake (Apr 19, 2011)

IMO Amy Winehouse is a good point of discussion...all the more so because I've seen her typed as both 6 and 4...clearly sx-first.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

This list seems slightly more in favour of sx 4 than sx 6. 

Anyway, I think you might be on to something with regard these types being confused (superficially). I suspect the sx coupled with unhealthy displays of reactivity from the 4 might make them look more 6/8ish.

Actually, I think all the reactive types can be confused for each other (especially when sx-first). The question is, as always, _what _is driving that kind of reaction. That's the tricky part to pinpoint.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> This list seems slightly more in favour of sx 4 than sx 6.
> 
> Anyway, I think you might be on to something with regard these types being confused (superficially). I suspect the sx coupled with unhealthy displays of reactivity from the 4 might make them look more 6/8ish.
> 
> Actually, I think all the reactive types can be confused for each other (especially when sx-first). The question is, as always, _what _is driving that kind of reaction. That's the tricky part to pinpoint.


that wasn't intentional, but it's probably true. most of the Sexual 6s I've known aren't exactly healthy (which I don't intend as an insult. one of my best friends is a self-typed Sexual 6 who readily admits to being unhealthy, even though he's a great guy overall), so that's probably coloring my perceptions.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll respond to the differences below:

*differences*
- _Sexual 4's displays of superiority are more convincing_ : don't think this is true in all cases. I'm sx 6 with a 1 fix, and I have been told I have a maddeningly superior/preachy air at times, even when I don't mean to be. I'm trying to work on being friendlier and more "open".

-_ 6s are defensive in response to perceived elitism "you think you're better than me?!", Sexual 4s generally see themselves as aristocratic and view such people as peers "finally! all those plebeians....." _: personally, I don't show it openly, but when I'm fixated and feel like I need to one-up someone, I get hostile and feel like I need to do something about this perceived power difference (until I obviously take a breather and lol at myself). Sx 4s admire and envy people a lot but yes, they can be pretty elitist all by themselves. 

- _Sexual 4's anger is more 1-like. colder, more reaction formation, an heir of superiority. explosive anger is more the norm for Sexual 6. Sexual 4s are more likely to blow up in the romantic sphere, but otherwise, it's reserved for more extreme case_s : seems fair. Angry 4s are vicious, contemptuous, and can behave really really nastily. Angry sx 6s will be more hot-tempered and openly aggressive. The closest they get to "vicious" and "nasty" is being spiteful and suspicious before exploding. 

- _very generally, Sexual 4 is more feminine and cat-like and Sexual 6 is more masculine impulsive_ : neutral. I'm a fairly feminine person, mentality-wise, but I do see where you're coming from.

- _4s and 6s are both reactive, but Sexual 6 is more defensive while Sexual 4 is more reactive/"how DARE you!!! :angry: "_ : Sx 6s can definitely be defensive, but they also go for a powerful offense at times, even if just to protect their own interests; they do have a LOT of energy and persistence. A motivated sx 6 is like a pulsing, white-hot ball of light. Sx 4s will pursue their own personal meaning, image, interests and whatnot until provoked. They are still more withdrawn and less attached to objective demands/expectations than the average 6, so them being strongly reactive when provoked makes sense. 

I'll also add that I find unhealthy sx 4s can be unreliable and dramatic train wrecks who are solely concerned with their emotions and how those take precedence over everything else. Like "oh WOE IS ME..." Unhealthy sx 6s are more predictable and consistent in my experience, but also more likely to be paranoid, mount needless attacks at every random thing, and constantly feel like they have to prove themselves to an impossible new standard every day. 

I guess the impression I'm trying to convey is that of sx 4s seeming like deep black, flowing tar, while sx 6s seeming more like unstable, bubbling lava (interesting how when lava cools down it becomes steadfast, unshakable rock -- 9 themes much?)

imo.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Night Huntress
thank you responding. I agree with this part especially


> Sx 6s can definitely be defensive, but they also go for a powerful offense at times, even if just to protect their own interests; they do have a LOT of energy and persistence.


something I also forgot to mention is that, ironically, Sexual 6 is the more competitive of the two (I find the theme "competition" for sexual 4 extremely misleading). most Sexual 6s are challenge seekers and like to push themselves to become stronger in a way similar to 8 and 3


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Night Huntress_
> thank you responding. I agree with this part especially
> 
> 
> something I also forgot to mention is that, ironically, Sexual 6 is the more competitive of the two (I find the theme "competition" for sexual 4 extremely misleading). most Sexual 6s are challenge seekers and like to push themselves to become stronger in a way similar to 8 and 3


You're very welcome. 

Yes, I agree. Sx 6 is characterized as "strength and beauty" after all, and it's very true -- many sx 6s can want to be powerful, one-up others, prove their willpower and have the world watch in awe. There is a strengthened connection to 3. I see how competition relates more to 6s than 4s (in this context), because 6s are more concerned with making a mark by external standards and perceive more rivals in the process. "I need YOU to think I'm powerful and attractive (so that I feel convinced of my own power)", is the primary motivator. Some sx 6s can set their own standards of what constitutes power and sex appeal, but they still want the impact on others to be clear.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> an heir of superiority.



:laughing: You mean an "air of superiority"?? 


Anyway... This is a good idea, but needs a little work.





> they can look alike, so I thought I'd do a little compare/contrast
> 
> *similarities*
> - intense, emotional and
> ...



I find it very annoying that common descriptions only allow for counterphobic tendencies in Sx 6's. 
It defies the base spectrum of 6's, pigeonholes behaviour rather than getting to the heart of inner thoughts... and in the theory of it, it would leave them/us completely without the ability to grow (you can't improve what you cannot acknowledge).


I would counter that an Sx 6 would be far, far more intense while being counterphobic ... 

but far more expectant of select others to take up the slack and fulfill their need for safety if swinging to phobic... which would be less likely but still possible, and more likely if they were moving in the direction of growth, since the Sx 9 is looking to merge completely with another.





> *differences*
> - Sexual 4's displays of superiority are more convincing
> - 6s are defensive in response to perceived elitism "you think you're better than me?!", Sexual 4s generally see themselves as aristocratic and view such people as peers "finally! all those plebeians....."



Personal perspective:

I have never, in my life, confronted someone over a superior air. 
I may discount it as nonsense, or I may become momentarily intrigued if it seems possibly justified, to find out what about them actually may be superior. 
I may even pander to their view of themselves in certain circumstances. 
Either way, I don't bother broaching the subject. How people think of themselves is not something you can alter through confrontation. 

I have had someone throw the "you think you're better than me" at me (an ENTP)... Not only couldn't I see the point in bringing it up, I thought it highlighted his own feelings of inferiority. 

It looked to me like *WEAKNESS*. _It was repulsive._




> - Sexual 4's anger is more 1-like. colder, more reaction formation, an heir of superiority. explosive anger is more the norm for Sexual 6. Sexual 4s are more likely to blow up in the romantic sphere, but otherwise, it's reserved for more extreme cases.



I think the appearance of anger expression is going to be dependent on the exact triggers being hit.

I can relate to being both explosive, and being cold, completely dependent on scenario.




> - very generally, Sexual 4 is more feminine and cat-like and Sexual 6 is more masculine impulsive



How does that compute with the descriptions of Sx 6's "strength and beauty" and exemplifying identified gender roles?
I do get that you were trying to explain the sense of power by using the word "masculine", but that can take on a very feminine appearance.

Impulsivity would come with a 7 wing. The 5 wing despises impulse. My nose wrinkles when people start getting random, LOL.


----------



## Awake (Apr 19, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> This list seems slightly more in favour of sx 4 than sx 6.
> 
> Anyway, I think you might be on to something with regard these types being confused (superficially). I suspect the sx coupled with unhealthy displays of reactivity from the 4 might make them look more 6/8ish.
> 
> Actually, I think all the reactive types can be confused for each other (especially when sx-first). The question is, as always, _what _is driving that kind of reaction. That's the tricky part to pinpoint.


Fwiw I have Amy Winehouse as 6w7. If you watch the Amy documentary (which is fantastic btw), you'll see what I'm talking about. What's driving the 4/6 mistype reaction? 4 attracts people who consider themselves introverts, with strong feelings and so forth. 6 encompasses both introverts and extraverts, but somehow doesn't attract as many people as it should (I.e. who are actual 6s) because it's a more diffuse type, as are all three primary types. Thus the 6 descriptions and fundamentals are harder to grasp, in a sense. 4 is a rare type, like 5. So 4 is over-typed and 6 under-typed.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Awake said:


> 4 is a rare type, like 5. So 4 is over-typed and 6 under-typed.


I often hear this is the case, but sometimes I wonder if 4 is really that much rarer, or if it's more that 4s often _see _themselves as rare, thus are more likely to be critical of other people typing at 4, while 6 is supposed to be the "everyman" so more people are accepted as being a 6 more easily.

No opinion on Amy Winehouse's type, though.


----------



## Awake (Apr 19, 2011)

That's an interesting theory, and a valid one. But just based on observation in daily life, and in celebrities, 4s seem pretty uncommon to me, and 6s extremely common. It's kind of like 4s are gradually disappearing on the evolutionary ladder. In a few centuries, there may not be any left, lol. Well, maybe it'd be an interesting task for us in our day to day lives to see how many 4s we can find compared to 6s. 4w3s aren't too rare...or maybe they just stand out more due to the 3 wing. It's also something to take into consideration that 4s are introverts and thus they just don't get out as often as 6s. So the real numbers there are tough to estimate. It also depends upon where you look, I suppose.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Awake said:


> Fwiw I have Amy Winehouse as 6w7. If you watch the Amy documentary (which is fantastic btw), you'll see what I'm talking about. What's driving the 4/6 mistype reaction? 4 attracts people who consider themselves introverts, with strong feelings and so forth. 6 encompasses both introverts and extraverts, but somehow doesn't attract as many people as it should (I.e. who are actual 6s) because it's a more diffuse type, as are all three primary types. Thus the 6 descriptions and fundamentals are harder to grasp, in a sense. 4 is a rare type, like 5. So 4 is over-typed and 6 under-typed.


I have no idea about Amy Winehouse's type (although her story does interest me a lot). I do want to see that documentary though, it's on my list!


----------

